# Bersa Thunder Pro 9 HC - CC Holster? Suggestions Welcome



## trailwalker65 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have owned my Bersa Thunder Pro 9 HC for about a month now. It preforms well at the range and I feel quite comfortable with it. I make me feel secure knowing that with an extra mag I have 34 rounds, just-in-case. My question, what holsters can be used for concealed carry with this pistol? I would like to know all options. I have searched the internet to no avail. I welcome all suggestions (links would be great.) Thank you.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a IWB holster from Bianchi model 100 size 11 that works great. You can find it at Optics Planet for a good price.

Also go to Bersa Chat and you will get a lot of feed back there. They also show holsters on Condor Flight.

Good luck.


----------



## trailwalker65 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you very much for the reply. I will certainly check those out.


----------



## FrankBrady (Mar 3, 2013)

You've no doubt solved your holster issue by now but I would recommend Don Hume's IWB H715MS. I use it to carry both my XD45 Compact and my Bersa Thunder9 UC. Works perfectly for both.


----------

